# my iPhone 6s+ not getting activated after restored it



## kjrr33 (May 27, 2021)

My Iphone 6s+ suddenly shutdown while using and it wouldn’t turn on so i tried to put it in recovery mode but nothing was showing up on the screen so i directly plugged into my laptop with iTunes then i got a dialogue box saying your iphone is in recovery mode you have to update and restore it, so iTunes downloaded it and extracted it and only then i could see apple logo and my phone turned on like a new phone but it when tried to set it up i was asked to put in the sim card to activate it but it did not activate i was getting an error “unable to activate with red caution symbol“ so i tried to activate it from pc but no luck i got the same error in the pc i attached the pictures .
Then i logging in to find my phone in iCloud and removed it from the account, and then I tried it but still no luck, i put in recovery mode and restored it but i still got he same error.I tried it couple of times but i still got the same error. Then i contacted apple advisors they told me to do every thing i did again but still didn’t resolve the problem and they said to go the nearest apple store but my nearest apple store is 1000km away .
The strange thing was i was able to see LTE but my phone was not showing any WIFI networks even if i literally put my phone on top of my router.
I am not sure what else is left to try I really need help


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If you can't activate your iPhone or iPad (Wi-Fi + Cellular)


If your iPhone or iPad (Wi-Fi + Cellular) can't be activated or an alert says the activation server is unavailable or the SIM card is unsupported, learn what to do.



support.apple.com


----------



## kjrr33 (May 27, 2021)

Thank you for answering but as i said i tried doing this a couple of times,-
“If you get an error message that says the "activation information was invalid" or "activation information could not be obtained from the device," use recovery mode to restore your iPhone.”


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi you probably will end up taking to nearest apple store


----------



## kjrr33 (May 27, 2021)

oscer1 said:


> Hi you probably will end up taking to nearest apple store


its too far..😢


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Then you'll have to consider sending it in to have them try and fix it. Call first of course to find out how long it will take and how much it will be.


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

Most likely the wrong firmware, try to reinstall and report please,


----------

